# Huron Fish n' Game Shoot...



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I will be there for sure!

10 am start is right.Saw a paper about it at Elmira R and G last night


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

yes it's a 10:00 start, this is a great course, always dry and the day is never taken too seriously, we're here to have a good time and wish to see everyone here then.
Rick


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*shoot*

Hey Captain Trapper.. is this the only shoot you are hosting? 

I was thinking of going to Caledon but I would like to go to this shoot. 

AW/SG did you want to ride up if I decide.. pretty well already did..

Gilles..

p.s. I can have a moose calling clinic , I still have that cassette my dad used..


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gilles (Guy), sent you an pm, and yes, I could always use a moose calling lesson
Rick


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You can hitch a ride with me Gilles


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> Hey Captain Trapper.. is this the only shoot you are hosting?
> 
> I was thinking of going to Caledon but I would like to go to this shoot.
> 
> ...





shakyshot said:


> You can hitch a ride with me Gilles


We may have 1 more as well... far as I know Dave is coming with, so that may make 4.

Had planned something like a carpool from Victoria and the expressway... kinda central for all folks, cept maybe you Mr. Putine... maybe we could meet up with you somewhere else?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*poutine*

Hey AW, hitching a ride shakemonster..

btw.. I sent you a e-mail about the brass stab.. you interested..

G


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*directions*

take highway 8 west past Clinton about 2 miles and turn right onto Fish and Game line, drive about 1.5 miles and you can't miss it on the right. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me or call John VanLoo at 519-482-3338

see you Sunday
Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

exactly 2.1 km down Fish and Game line....see you tomorrow
Rick:darkbeer:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

This shoot was awesome!
Chalenging terane and shots.
Great people,great shoot.

Will be there again next year!

Shawn


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*shoot*

Thanks Trapper and company , you have a very nice course.. huge potential too.. shots following the stream are nice.. Your master button to keep the deer flies away worked out awesome.. Haven't been in that area of the bush before and I enjoyed my day.

Gilles


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, we appreciated you people showing up. Nice to see some new faces and a couple old friends, always nice to stop a chat about old times.
Gilles, we don't usually us the master button for the deer flies but we thought you people deserved it today:wink:
For those of you who I won't see again for some time, good luck this fall and straight shooting, and thanks again.
Rick


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks again to all the folks that setup the day for us... we'll be back again next year!


----------

